# My work, Hope u guys like it



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

These r a few of my models


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn :shocked: those r badass :thumbsup: 



Welcome to layitlow homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks big dogg


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A couple more


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dayyum bra, those some sweet-ass builds you got there! :wow: welcome to LIL


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those are some very nice builds Noa...:thumbsup:

Any more?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x2 nice work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow man amazing work. keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice lineup. ... outstanding work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I just started building again 2 years ago, and I built 67 models for different people. A couple for majestics...etc. these here are the ones I built for myself. All the chrome I do myself.........I got more pics coming up of non lowrider cars that ive done for people.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Here some more


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Wt ever car u guys have in mind, I could pretty much build. Right now im working on a k5 blazer with the 88 front end. Ill b posting pics of progress .......thanks guys.........im in l.a so send me a text if u guys need something...... (323) 652-7428. Make sure u put u from layitlow..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass rides!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

GET DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks homie pete......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad ass builds!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you got some nice builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

look at the bad ass rides nice homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks tonioseven.....much thanks dre1only


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work man!, welcome to LIL.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing work bro welcome to LIL


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, thanks for the welcome


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Good looking builds homie welcome to lay it low


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> These r a few of my models
> View attachment 655889
> View attachment 655890
> View attachment 655892
> ...


damn perro that's some crazy shit, salute


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i told ol buddy his builds are too clean to randomly post them in other threads, start your own!! Builds are top notch. once again welcome!
:h5:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> i told ol buddy his builds are too clean to randomly post them in other threads, start your own!! Builds are top notch. once again welcome!
> :h5:


:werd:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, nice builds


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sick builds bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the greetings and welcomes, most of all, thanks for the tips customcoupe68


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Great work on here!!! Welcome to the site!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey angel i knew i seen ur stuff sumwhere specialy that 70 impy u still selling it on craigslist??


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey whats up bigdogg, yeah, I still have it on cl.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks sinicle


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This next project is coming soon guys......ill keep u guys updated


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

builds looking great !!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks gseeds!......


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Tuffy's Garage (Jun 2, 2013)

Great stuff


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks tuffy's


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WELCOME TO LUGK!!!!!
If there's anything you need, jus hit me up!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Good looking out sinicle. Same goes for u carnal.......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You do some fine work!! That green Caddy is spot-on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments homie......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn you good homie.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This next project is coming soon guys......ill keep u guys updated


:run:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, ur words mean alot to me!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome carnal


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> These r a few of my models
> View attachment 655889
> View attachment 655890
> View attachment 655892
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks angel81.......whats up 13dayton, ur my neighbor. Im in the 323 also....


----------



## project1966 (Jun 12, 2013)

Where u buy the car models at


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I go to different hobby shops around l.a. I have them displayed at house of hobbies in burbank


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to layitlow project 1966


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*my 66.........*

Check this one out p1966


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Check this one out p1966


miralo , thats cleans doggy!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks jojo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*98 Dodge Ram (la chinola)*

This I built when I was a kid.........holds that sentimental value


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very very nice work brotha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This I built when I was a kid.........holds that sentimental value


Damn that thing is awesome, I love the murals that is killer...........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the words rockin.........loved the word awesome specially coming from a model engineer.....thanks modelsinc


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This I built when I was a kid.........holds that sentimental value


straight up sick bro'...glad to have you rolling with L.U.G.K.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thankks dfwr83


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A couple more


that green lac is serious! damn juat when i was bout to retire you had to cone alobg and motivate the shit out of me . . . THANX !!! I needed that.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey lux, Im glad my work did something positive man....thanks


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice cars bro:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This I built when I was a kid.........holds that sentimental value


Love the paisa truck...:h5:
I did one too when I was young...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice builds homie. Keep up the excellent work. Cant wait to see more


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dena4life, sneekyg909, art2roll, thanks for all the nice words carnales.............I really appreciate the compliments. These words pump me up even more.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Do u still have the truck u built sneeky..........


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This I built when I was a kid.........holds that sentimental value


Truck is bad ass bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Check this one out p1966


This is damn clean,I love it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks angel81........


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This next project is coming soon guys......ill keep u guys updated



:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Do u still have the truck u built sneeky..........


:yes:​ pics on my thread...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

We need sum updates in here :yes:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 updates....*

I was in tj all last week guys, but im back in business........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The skirts were provided by coast2coast.............thanks bro


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

that 62 is coming out clean


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks my boy


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> The skirts were provided by coast2coast.............thanks bro


THANKS THATS WHO I NEED TO HOLLA AT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

STILL LOOK'N GOOD IN HERE :yes:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 skirt*

What u guys think. How do my 62 skirts look?????


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Perfect


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for making my pics large dre1. Thank all u guys for the props


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> STILL LOOK'N GOOD IN HERE :yes:


Looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks boss


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*a little update*

Updates on the 6duece


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Updates on the 6duece


 looking good!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice builds bro. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys.....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*my 58*

Just keeping myself busy


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

58 is going to be bad ass bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 62 is looking dope man


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I have to b at the same level of my fellow family LUGK members:yes:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

nice dodge truck i had one that look like that .how do yall get that chrome and gold on the under side.:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

That ram was vacuum metalized, it was actually dipped. And the chrome and gold looks like the first day it was done. I built this ram 18 years ago


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*adding a little chrome*

Just did the chrome suspension on that 62 rag


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> that 62 is looking dope man



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: Supp angel 62 is looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Sup biggdogg. Thanks for the words. Feels nice getting them from a pro. Muchas thanks 13dayton.........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 impala ragtop*

Building this for a customer. Sanded and ready for primer....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :wow:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag*

Just did the first coat


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag*

A little chrome for the undercarriage


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag*

With red and chrome rims


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

And u call me a pro :wow: chiiiiiiiiiiiit :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> And u call me a pro :wow: chiiiiiiiiiiiit :thumbsup:


 thanks for the props bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CAN I HAVE THESE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

These belong to customers bigdogg......sorry....lol


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work homie!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks alot TX


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are lookin clean fam!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> These belong to customers bigdogg......sorry....lol


:tears::tears::tears: tellem u lost them  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :tears::tears::tears: tellem u lost them  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


nah, i dont want to pick any habits bro. Mejor los acabo......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 updates....*

Looks similar.......right guys?????


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Looks similar.......right guys?????


Yea it dose nice build fam


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup it does. .. nice


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that deuce is ILL


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 updates....*

A couple of more pics


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

johnnies broiler


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Looks similar.......right guys?????


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I still dont know how u guys do that with the pics, but thanks dre......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Defenetly, my thread looks way better......:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

get on the computer click the picture when it opens up its larger, right click copy and post,most likely tho when your on your own thread, double click with the left on your own picture and the picture option box will pop up for you to pick what size you want,your work is very outstanding Big Noa :thumbsup::thumbsup: oh yeah you can get on the computer after you upload your pics and edit them double click your pics and enlarge them uffin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tanks for the tip, and im just trying to keep up with the pros like urself sir


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its real easy to do :h5:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell yeah, that what im talkin about, thanks bro........:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Tanks for the tip, and im just trying to keep up with the pros like urself sir


 I believe your a better builder than me but I thank you for the compliaments Big Noa :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That deuce is clean, homie. Props.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> That deuce is clean, homie. Props.


thanks bugs


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*check this vato out,*



TINGOS said:


> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


.......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*check this vato out,*



TINGOS said:


> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> > U know what, if I was gonna pay u fukin 50 bucks for an interior, the least u could of done was just show a damn sample. And it wasnt because i was doubting ur fukin job. I wasnt asking u for a fukin free job. If thats the case, go fuck urself u fukin arrogant motherfuker
> ...


........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn... just my 2cents Tingos reaction was kinda fucked up. He seems cool not sure why he flipped out. 

My advise to you, homie: Teach yourself. Always do your own work and you'll save yourself a lot of problems.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess, oh well.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clean builds up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks pancho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag*

A little flake on the undercarriage


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Damn... just my 2cents Tingos reaction was kinda fucked up. He seems cool not sure why he flipped out.
> 
> My advise to you, homie: Teach yourself. Always do your own work and you'll save yourself a lot of problems.


Your right I didn't see anything outta line bout that, fucc it steady his his shit and beat him at his own game, your original interiors look better anyway, now if your making a trailer girl then its a different story ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Your right I didn't see anything outta line bout that, fucc it steady his his shit and beat him at his own game, your original interiors look better anyway, now if your making a trailer girl then its a different story ...


 we all know hes got the talent on it. Not hating or any, on the contrary, I like the interiors. But whatever, its all good. Anyways, keep us updated on that 64 rag.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

He got talent Fam thats for sure I build hoppers so I have no need. If you don't have the custom paint to go with it :dunno: it has no purpose like some builders don't give 2 shits about hop'n ect. but that's me, Met8to bought hop'n on a-arms to layitlow I call him Young Gunner bka Marcos Lopez that's my young homie / Fam no disrespect to anyone but if there feel'n some kinda way oh well that's just me Fam :thumbsup: LUGK or NOTHIN :nicoderm:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> He got talent Fam thats for sure I build hoppers so I have no need. If you don't have the custom paint to go with it :dunno: it has no purpose like some builders don't give 2 shits about hop'n ect. but that's me, Met8to bought hop'n on a-arms to layitlow I call him Young Gunner bka Marcos Lopez that's my young homie / Fam no disrespect to anyone but if there feel'n some kinda way oh well that's just me Fam :thumbsup: LUGK or NOTHIN :nicoderm:


i feel u big homie......:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> i feel u big homie......:thumbsup:


 Don't get me wrong tho I Respect those that Respect me and you'll find me on there page and them on mines :thumbsup: its only a handful :yes:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Don't get me wrong tho I Respect those that Respect me and you'll find me on there page and them on mines :thumbsup: its only a handful :yes:


thats the key word, respect


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag update*

Here we go


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good homie :thumbsup:


gracias bigdogg


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That undercarrige looks good Noa...:thumbsup:
Is that plated or aclad?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sneekyg909 said:


> That undercarrige looks good Noa...:thumbsup:
> Is that plated or aclad?


thats alcalad sneeky.......thanks bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag update*



bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good homie :thumbsup:


is this better bigdogg?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup: :worship:


.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Here we go


Sweet paint there man, nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Sweet paint there man, nice work.:thumbsup:


thanks bro. I appreciate the words bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, ride's looking clean, homie.


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Someone may have already asked this, sorry.... I wasn't reading, only looking @ pics! 

Do you ever make models after a specific car you've seen? Whether on the road or in movies, etc? I'm fascinated with cars, guns, etc from movies. As simple as some are(Like Training Day or Boyz in the Hood) they still look dope. Some @ car shows or from history's records are awesome too, though I don't know if someone would get upset if you were building a copy of their specific car. I know I wouldn't. I would think it'd be cool to have a model done up after your car.. Great work, bra.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah you do'n it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Drive by :guns: it :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*71 rag update*

This is a wrap guys, done deal.......and thanks to my boy dre, u guys get to enjoy these bad ass pics in full size......thanks dre


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Came out badass bro i likes it :thumbsup:


Now can i have it  hahahaha jk homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Came out badass bro i likes it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Now can i have it  hahahaha jk homie


thanks bigdogg.....i cant afford this one myself......lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is a wrap guys, done deal.......and thanks to my boy dre, u guys get to enjoy these bad ass pics in full size......thanks dre


nothing to fancy, fucking clean bro. just the way i like them. good job on this build.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

jojo in VV said:


> nothing to fancy, fucking clean bro. just the way i like them. good job on this build.


thanks for the words jojo. They mean alot bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*96 brougham*

One more little project for a customer..........


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One more little project for a customer..........


vinyl top? 13's? striped out? :nicoderm:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

jojo in VV said:


> vinyl top? 13's? striped out? :nicoderm:


customer wants me to keep it simple, clean and elegant. Oh and locked up......lol


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice Job Fam :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

darkside customs said:


> Sick work!


thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*caddy brougham*

A little update


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks sweet angel :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see this finished :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

big body looks nice and the '71 is FIRE!! nice work bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks sweet angel :thumbsup:


gracias bigdogg


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Can't wait to see this finished :nicoderm:


thanks once again dre, and u already know this is gonna be one badass caddy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

hocknberry said:


> big body looks nice and the '71 is FIRE!! nice work bro!


I appreciate the words hocknberry.......thanks


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat lac is lookin clean fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat lac is lookin clean fam


thanks jefe.......


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice paint job on that lac


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

dink said:


> Nice paint job on that lac


thanks dink, butim not done yet..........I


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*a little break*

I needed a little break from the model building, so im sharing what I did in my break.......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: no invite u suck  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: no invite u suck  :rofl: :rofl:


a couple of us modelers should get together and go to san pedro. Shrimps r damn good bigdogg. U down!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> a couple of us modelers should get together and go to san pedro. Shrimps r damn good bigdogg. U down!!!!


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I needed a little break from the model building, so im sharing what I did in my break.......


Dayummm break bread fam ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I needed a little break from the model building, so im sharing what I did in my break.......


:h5:Good food there....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sneekyg909 said:


> :h5:Good food there....


hell yeah, u know it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cadillac brougham*

A little update fellas!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats Looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

nice! caddy is lookin fly


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I need one of these in my shop ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks once again big dre


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*caddy brougham*

The before and after pic!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoaaa this is a big difference looks way better, TTT


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*caddy brougham*

This is a wrap, done deal


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is a wrap, done deal





:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

1dayton said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*new project*

This is my new project. I wanted to give thanks to art2roll for providing the pieces to make this project possible......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tighten that grill up fam







not knocc'n yo work jus say'n, I gotta extra one if you need it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Just the way customer wants it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

wasn't try'n to offend you,your work is very impressive it was just an offer fam ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> wasn't try'n to offend you,your work is very impressive it was just an offer fam ...


no worries, I actually appreciate u guys telling ur points of view, cause I know im learning more and more as time passes by. Thanks bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn! Love that lac


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cutty is gonna be dope too


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

What did you use for the bottom Chrome homie??


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks dig. By the way, let me know whats up on them plaques and steering wheel.......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> What did you use for the bottom Chrome homie??


a little alcalad chrome buddy


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely applied....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Nicely applied....


thanks bro......so many times applying it, I had to perfection it........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cutlass*

A little update for u guys


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

do it :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update for u guys


 orale! lookin good!! what color you going with?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cutlass*

Hey oldschool, I painted this color.........what u think dre


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey oldschool, I painted this color.........what u think dre


:shocked:nice and wet!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> do it :thumbsup:


Sweet. Thats what im talking about. Some cuttys in the mix. Looking gopd homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey oldschool, I painted this color.........what u think dre


Sick bro. Badass color


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you very mucho guys........:thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update for u guys


:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

lboogie said:


> :thumbsup:


whats up lee, thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 rag top*

This is a done deal guys. ......finally


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey oldschool, I painted this color.........what u think dre


Look'n good as a ????? nice paint Noa ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what the hell is going on with your camera pictures are smaller


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That '62 is bad ass, homie. And that cutty's looking good too. Keep up the good work, homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Look'n good as a ????? nice paint Noa ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks dre


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> what the hell is going on with your camera pictures are smaller


yeah, my damn phone is not letting upload bigger files, but as long as im able to post pics, im good


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> That '62 is bad ass, homie. And that cutty's looking good too. Keep up the good work, homie.


hey, thanks for the words bugs..........:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*62 with uptop*

Check the uptop out.......chauuuuuuuu


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey homie, were you able to check if you had a hood for the '70 Paula.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Hey homie, were you able to check if you had a hood for the '70 Paula.


oh, my bad, let me check cause Im sure I should have one. By any chance, do u have any donk suspensions..........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I have one for the '94 impala.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> I think I have one for the '94 impala.


I left u a pm bro, get at me


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Check the uptop out.......chauuuuuuuu


hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that cutlass is tight! what did you use for the vert cover?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Linc said:


> that cutlass is tight! what did you use for the vert cover?


It was provided by the customer bro. I dont know where he got it from


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks old school


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cutlass*

A little update. What u think of the bumper moldings guys?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:Lookin good homie!!cuttys moldings look are clean !!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> :nicoderm:Lookin good homie!!cuttys moldings look are clean !!


thanks bro. Btw, i sent u that tracking. U got it???


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


>


giving it ur magic touch bro.......thanks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey nano is that replica of the 62 from the M?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*sunny dees caddy*

This is it bigdogg


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Hey nano is that replica of the 62 from the M?


NANO? Whos nano? Its noa homie. And yes that green 62 is from the majestics l.a chapter


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Auto correct fam smh lol yea looked familiar putstanding job on it bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LopezCustoms said:


> Hey nano is that replica of the 62 from the M?


:shocked: he said nano :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Auto correct fam smh lol yea looked familiar putstanding job on it bro


no worries fam, but if u double check, ur auto correct is fukin up........lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*cutlass update*

Check it out!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Very clean !


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cutty came out clean bro :thumbsup: i likes it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

came out clean fam props!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks bigdogg..................glad to hear from u jefe (piña)


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*a little cutty update*

......:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> ......:thumbsup:



sickness!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wutup Angel!! beautiful Cutty!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> sickness!


thanks buddy


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, bro. That cutty came out Clean.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> Wutup Angel!! beautiful Cutty!


whats up david, what u up too brother..........whats up on the steering wheels.....keep me updated


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn, bro. That cutty came out Clean.


hey whats up homie. Im still not done with it, but its coming out clean......thanks


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> These r a few of my models
> View attachment 655893
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> > These r a few of my models
> ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*the cutty is done*

Cutty is a wrap guys. Ready for delivery tomorrow........


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Cutty is a wrap guys. Ready for delivery tomorrow........


Thats some very sweet detail man, paint is killer aswell, brilliant job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice lookin' ride. Came out clean. Lovin' the stance too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice build fam great work!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very sick


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks fam and homies.........im glad u guys liked it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh Shit

















































:thumbsup: definitely did the dayum thang


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> Oh Shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks once again dre for hooking it up bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to defenetly have to get a cutty clip now


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleeen


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

:worship:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Feels good to get this feedback from skilled modelers like u guys....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass wey. U putting work homie mad props!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey u still looking for a fleetwood big body two for hardtop? 
Am selling one for a good deal


----------



## Roblow5881 (Mar 5, 2012)

That cutty is sick!! Nice work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the words!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific work on the Cutty, it looks fantastic!!!! The only thing I would've done different is to add some visors to the top of the windshield frame.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> Terrific work on the Cutty, it looks fantastic!!!! The only thing I would've done different is to add some visors to the top of the windshield frame.


thanks for the words tonio, but if u didnt noticed, in the last pic, u could c the visor bro. I did put visor on it. How could i forget such a big detail as the visors carnal.............:naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My bad, I wasn't paying attention :facepalm::wave:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Killer work like always homie. i cant wait to see that 58 ur working on done.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

scrappin68 said:


>


whats up bud, chilli!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> Killer work like always homie. i cant wait to see that 58 ur working on done.


whats up big homie matt.......I cant wait to c that 64 man


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

the 64 will be done shortly. but nothing fancy lol.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That Cutty is crazytrain!!! Great build!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the words guys. Means alot


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

Bump! For a great guy.
Keep up the great work!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

63-lorange said:


> Bump! For a great guy.
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks cruz..........


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great stuff up in here


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> Great stuff up in here


ur the man up in here homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> ur the man up in here homie


 Not hardly; I just try to do my own thing. Lol.


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

TTT... in support of this guys artistic work!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

63-lorange said:


> TTT... in support of this guys artistic work!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


lol, thanks cruz for the support bro


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Outstanding work homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

where you @ whats next ?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I been posting up on lugk socal thread, but hook me up dre, blow these muthas up


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Here r some more


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Angel, you been getting down carnal. That '66 came out clean. Keep 'em coming, homie.


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

TTT

Thanks Angel, for the quality work! 
Loving this thing!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

63-lorange said:


> TTT
> 
> Thanks Angel, for the quality work!
> Loving this thing!
> ...


thank u for trusting my work brother


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Some thing happened Noa pics ain't blow'n up right


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

never mind


----------



## GuerreroBlanco209 (May 16, 2013)

Can u make a 91 town car ill pay for quality


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

GuerreroBlanco209 said:


> Can u make a 91 town car ill pay for quality


good luck in finding ur towncar


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshly finished today..........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Another clean ass '66, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Another clean ass '66, carnal.


thanks carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

These r coming up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Here you go homeboy Daniel


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

Ttt

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Angel, where you getting those Cuttys from?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Damn Angel, where you getting those Cuttys from?


 hehehe jk bugs


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

66 Ragg :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> 66 Ragg :thumbsup:


thanks for the thumbs up homie dre..........


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that 66 is legit (as usual) well done fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Alot of sanding, but it was worth it..............


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Alot of sanding, but it was worth it..............


Ey wey what kit are you gonna use para las partes???


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

2 door, very., big body. Damn homie, it's like you got a 24/7 production line going on over there.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> 2 door, very., big body. Damn homie, it's like you got a 24/7 production line going on over there.


I do....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Compton1964 said:


> Ey wey what kit are you gonna use para las partes???


96 impala/caprice kit


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> 96 impala/caprice kit


so many years building y no sabes wey, its a 94 impala ss...........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> I do....lol


I knew it! Hahahaha...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> so many years building y no sabes wey, its a 94 impala ss...........


I was close  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> I knew it! Hahahaha...


lol


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx. Por la ayuda... ordered it!!! Its on its way


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Thanx. Por la ayuda... ordered it!!! Its on its way


r u building a big body????


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Thanx. Por la ayuda... ordered it!!! Its on its way


I sent u a pm too bro


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea I got the pm... yea I'm building a big body 4dr.... a ver como me sale wey


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Yea I got the pm... yea I'm building a big body 4dr.... a ver como me sale wey


im sure u will be getting down on that 4dr locochon.......


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> 66 Ragg :thumbsup:


that is super clean bro. excellent work


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> that is super clean bro. excellent work


:yessad:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Alot of sanding, but it was worth it..............



nice.! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on the cutlass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I see who's got all the Cutlasses. Looking good, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the good words......means alot


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice builds homie! I wanna see what your gonna do to 2 dr caddys ?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

ejm2002 said:


> Nice builds homie! I wanna see what your gonna do to 2 dr caddys ?


pm sent bro. Oh, and u will c what im gonna do to these big bodies:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

builds are lookin sick bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Where did you get the big body model from?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam!where to start ,lol,much props Fam..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Dam!where to start ,lol,much props Fam..


much thanks OG homie....looking up to u fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

daaaamn those are gonna look dope fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> daaaamn those are gonna look dope fam!


u bet they r fam. Lugk status!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, you killing it, carnal. Who's the Big Body conecta?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Cutty update


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

82 malibu, coming up


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

Ttt

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

63-lorange said:


> Ttt
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


whats up carnalito........y ese milagro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

where did you get that bu!?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Mi wayina


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's nice. You know I'm a need a wagon real soon, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> That's nice. You know I'm a need a wagon real soon, carnal.


I got u homie, any time


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

My bu, cut out and ready to put them servos on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can i have ur bu  lol........


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nose to the sky !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

She do look good Big Homie ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Can i have ur bu  lol........


.....:nono:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Nose to the sky !


whats up fam. Glad u swong by......yes sir, nose to the sky


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> She do look good Big Homie ...


thanks for the words homie. Good lookin


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love those malibu's!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> love those malibu's!


gracias dig........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> .....:nono:


Stingy  lol......... :rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Stingy  lol......... :rofl:


lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh chit!! Badness all around bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> Oh chit!! Badness all around bro!!! :thumbsup:


thanks homie tonio


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afT61apM1zA


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Them Malibus are badass


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Malibu madness . they lookin sick too. wusup wit dat 2dr bigbody in the background tho??? I need that bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Them Malibus are badass


thanks lencho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LUXMAN said:


> Malibu madness . they lookin sick too. wusup wit dat 2dr bigbody in the background tho??? I need that bro!


thanks luxman. I got big bodies, malibus, box caddy 4dr, cutlass, caprice box 2dr all day long. Get at me


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> thanks luxman. I got big bodies, malibus, box caddy 4dr, cutlass, caprice box 2dr all day long. Get at me


CAN I HAVE ONE  HAHAHAHA


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> CAN I HAVE ONE  HAHAHAHA


i got u carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on customers big body


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> i got u carnal


:shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Big body. Esta quedando al puro chingadaso... Much props homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

d caddy is lookin clean fam keep up d great work


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddy's looking real clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that big body is killer man!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice BB


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the words guys... means alot to me........:yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> that big body is killer man!


X2!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!


thanks eddie


----------



## ImaginationsCutlass (Oct 13, 2013)

Builds look cool bro :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

ImaginationsCutlass said:


> Builds look cool bro :thumbsup:


thanks jason


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Euro front clip


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

BADASSS!!!!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

GreenBandit said:


> BADASSS!!!!!!


thanks big homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Customers big body


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Looking good in here as always, Badass Builds ! ! Where you get the Cutlass Supreme from, luv these cos I wanna build a copy of Daddys Girl, the 1:1 is featured on here somewhere......Cheers Noa........ Lowlife ! !


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the words


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FIXED :naughty:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> FIXED :naughty:


hell yeah frank.....thanks bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

My malibu will b done very soon


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One bad ass malibu, coming right up!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go angel :drama:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

2 dr big body, coming right up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FUCKER :angry: :twak:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> FUCKER :angry: :twak:


lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Oneofkind (Oct 14, 2013)

Am out of town painting doing what you doing look real f_cking nice bro..REal nice ..no lie

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Keep it Hot Bigg Homie TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

great work goin on in this thread mad props fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> great work goin on in this thread mad props fam!


thanks boss


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Oneofkind said:


> Am out of town painting doing what you doing look real f_cking nice bro..REal nice ..no lie
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks for the props homie reyes


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

From the west coast all the way to the east coast. This cutty is sitting somewhere in Georgia now


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

...:boink:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sick work brotha


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> ...:boink:


Nice Caprice....................................ha ha ha ha ha.....just playing, carnal.

Damn clean Malibu, for real.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

[HR][/HR]


bugs-one said:


> Nice Caprice....................................ha ha ha ha ha.....just playing, carnal.
> 
> Damn clean Malibu, for real.


tu tambien juanito......lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice build fam damn u b knocking them out quick keep up d great work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Clean Ass LoLo's Quality Craftsmanship :thumbsup: Let Me Get That Up Off You :x:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice build fam damn u b knocking them out quick keep up d great work


thanks mero mero


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks all u guys for the words man.......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp foo :wave:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> supp foo :wave:


q onda bigdogg......como andamos


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Update on the 2dr big body


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you keep posting good stuff, Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you keep posting good stuff, Keep up the good work homie.


its nice to hear them words from an expert like urself....thanks big homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sick Work Fam!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Another sick project out the Noa Noa Shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This should be your next 2 door, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> This should be your next 2 door, carnal.


ill keep it in mind bugs


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Great work homie:thumbsup:
Man.....does this guy sleep at night?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Great work homie:thumbsup:
> Man.....does this guy sleep at night?


Sleep? What is that?.......lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Time to let go......any offers???


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on the 2dr big body.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update on the 2dr big body.


Looking dope hommy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looking dope hommy


thanks eddie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost done


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lac clean wey!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's u bought of me?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Headlights are done


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> That's u bought of me?


negative, this one I casted myself, since im casting now.....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> negative, this one I casted myself, since im casting now.....


That's what's up. Say how much for em?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OFDatTX said:


> That's what's up. Say how much for em?


$70shipped


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

The big body's looking real good, carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> The big body's looking real good, carnal.


gracias juan


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks good loco


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

scrappin68 said:


> Looks good loco


thanks bud


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

keep on get'n that bread Big Homie Noa_Noa :thumbsup:and yo on the bay yep ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> keep on get'n that bread Big Homie Noa_Noa :thumbsup:and yo on the bay yep ...


u already know big homie, since no one wanted to buy here in layitlow, i had to go to the bay..........i could give them love here in layitlow on the price.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Took me 2 days to finish this 61......damn im tired


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

came out badass angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> came out badass angel :thumbsup:


thanks big homie frank..........minor details need to b done, but thats all


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that six-one is awesome bro! well done!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> came out badass angel :thumbsup:



X2 and in 2 days....knocken em out


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more big body, coming right up.......man, these customers cars wont stop..........


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chingon. . Chingon. ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Chingon. . Chingon. ...


gracias parientillo


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Uninvited Guest :dunno:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking good. And that '61, 2days? That's CLEAN!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bogyoke said:


> Looking good. And that '61, 2days? That's CLEAN!


yeah bro, 2 days. Record breaker....lol thanks for the props big homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Angel, you killed it with the '61. 2 days, crazy shit carnal. That big body is looking real clean too.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn Angel, you killed it with the '61. 2 days, crazy shit carnal. That big body is looking real clean too.


thanks juanito


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up guys, 2003 lincoln towncar resin coming very soon. Includes tube interior, grilles. All u need, ur own windows......get at me


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn homie doin big thangs.....looks great!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Ey homie, do u cast battery sets for trunk setups?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Ey homie, do u cast battery sets for trunk setups?


nah bro. I think art has those


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just looking at some town car lows. I need one carnal.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> I was just looking at some town car lows. I need one carnal.


I got u on the list carnal.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i need the first town car you cast!! big john from HowHighHydros wants me to replicate his bloody money towncar from progressive commercial let me kno price & when its done casted thanks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> i need the first town car you cast!! big john from HowHighHydros wants me to replicate his bloody money towncar from progressive commercial let me kno price & when its done casted thanks


calm down homie, u need to wait in line like every one else......but ill put u in the list


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> i need the first town car you cast!! big john from HowHighHydros wants me to replicate his bloody money towncar from progressive commercial let me kno price & when its done casted thanks


by the way, this was not a caprice turned into a towncar. Just clearing that out......


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

oh i kno its the casting of a diecast limo cut down to 4door its best way to get a towncar made & time is money when it comes to some people


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> oh i kno its the casting of a diecast limo cut down to 4door its best way to get a towncar made & time is money when it comes to some people


howeverit was made, im just making sure YOU dont confuse it with a caprice. And yes, time is money, thats y I c u worried.......unlike others


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmao im not worried one bit honestly im just layn it out there buddy im in no rush at all neither is the customerbut uh ok lol seems like some like to hold a grudge on one dam mistake smh i even admitted i was wrong on that malibu caprice call but hey watever rows ur boat dude


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmao im not worried one bit honestly im just layn it out there buddy im in no rush at all neither is the customerbut uh ok lol seems like some like to hold a grudge on one dam mistake smh i even admitted i was wrong on that malibu caprice call but hey watever rows ur boat dude


nah, im not holding any grudges at all, I dont have time for that, but for u to tell me you want the first one, thats not the way to do it homie. You already saw people hitting me up before you, so just know where you stand homie.......but dont trip, as soon its ready, ill get at u, or you will know when, here in my thread........


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likes that 2 door caddie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

halfasskustoms said:


> I likes that 2 door caddie.


thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:drama:My next project


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Everything is looking good up in here Noa...:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sneekyg909 said:


> Everything is looking good up in here Noa...:thumbsup:


yeah, thanks big homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice project looking good up in here fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice project looking good up in here fam!


thanks mero mero


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

estas cabron wey si gele dando hijo :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> estas cabron wey si gele dando hijo :thumbsup:


simon loco


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Ur 61rag is aching sweetness w/so much candy, wetter than hot u-no-wut(L0L!),& da emblems r so realistic especially da trunk...cool dude!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

lowrod said:


> Ur 61rag is aching sweetness w/so much candy, wetter than hot u-no-wut(L0L!),& da emblems r so realistic especially da trunk...cool dude!


thanks homie, but the emblems r photo edge..........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

caddy looks firme angel :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> caddy looks firme angel :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg, take the pics to the other side, u already know


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work hands down!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

What u guys think about the color?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:  :wow:  can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

d linc is lookin good fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> d linc is lookin good fam


thanks mero mero


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally, done. Just need windows, but ill do that last............bigdogg, take them to the other side


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean homie:thumbsup:


Now slow down..:biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Clean homie:thumbsup:
> 
> Now slow down..:biggrin:





Oh pues, first, if I dont build anything, I hear complaints about, how come u havent built anything, and if I do, I get told to slow down........I dont understand people now a days:dunno::roflmao:........im just messing with u alex.....


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)

TC LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Oh pues, first, if I dont build anything, I hear complaints about, how come u havent built anything, and if I do, I get told to slow down........I dont understand people now a days:dunno::roflmao:........im just messing with u alex.....


.....im surprised u havent finished another since my last reply


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> .....im surprised u havent finished another since my last reply


no, but i did started another one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, done. Just need windows, but ill do that last............bigdogg, take them to the other side


Ay wey this ain't finished wurs the windows  :dunno:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Ay wey this ain't finished wurs the windows  :dunno:


i know, i know, but take them pics to the other side anyways


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pinche angel.... eres cabron wey. ... fast and clean builds..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Pinche angel.... eres cabron wey. ... fast and clean builds..


gracias cabron..........intento estar a la altura de ustedes cabron


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol. ... no wey... I have couple of cars en la mesa that I been workin on for almost a year y nada que acabo...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Lol. ... no wey... I have couple of cars en la mesa that I been workin on for almost a year y nada que acabo...


ya te dije q me llamaras wey. Mañana voy por mi hija a la escuela en compton, echame un cablaso, y te ayudo wey....


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gracias wey. .. I appreciate it.. What school in Compton?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Gracias wey. .. I appreciate it.. What school in Compton?


154th and central


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Orale... yo te hablo if anything homie... in the meantime keep up the good work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> i know, i know, but take them pics to the other side anyways


Lol..... Already did homie


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

are you saling the caddy and the 62


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol..... Already did homie


thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This one is gonna be dedicated to all the paisas........check it out compton


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This one is gonna be dedicated to all the paisas........check it out compton


Paisa it out for pacific blvd


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Paisa it out for pacific blvd


lol, simon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

paisa :scrutinize: :loco: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Pa lies paisas!!!!!! Echale guey!!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This one is gonna be dedicated to all the paisas........check it out compton


Chingon... chingon...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, done. Just need windows, but ill do that last............bigdogg, take them to the other side


Simply bad ass,


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

leo said:


> Simply bad ass,


thanks leo


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys need resins, let me know
coming soon
Cadillac big body ragtop
Lincoln Towncar 2dr ragtop
Cadillac big body wagon


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

No chinges!! Damn!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Good lookin homie dre


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Black friday sales?:naughty::biggrin:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

What up homie
Lookin busy up in here!!
Seen u on eBay mann.. Moving these thang like hot cakes 
I'm lovein ur avatar, I have one jus like it!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Daniel rubalcava said:


> What up homie
> Lookin busy up in here!!
> Seen u on eBay mann.. Moving these thang like hot cakes
> I'm lovein ur avatar, I have one jus like it!!!


nah homie, that is your car........its looking good in there


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Black friday sales?:naughty::biggrin:


yes sir, im ready . Who wants one?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> No chinges!! Damn!!


lol, thats only some of them, thats not all I have


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Dre1only said:


>


DAMMMMM! Nice


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMM! Nice


...:boink:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


>


damn bad ass ride!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


>


fuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!:wow:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Q onda oldschool, long time no c.....thanks for the words big homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Q onda oldschool, long time no c.....thanks for the words big homie


wassup!:wave: ..im liking the caddys,hopefully i can get me one of those 4 door big body caddys soon:x:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This one came in single cab short bed, and its coming out extended cab and crew cab.......


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn...beat me to it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus Up Fam!checkin in,keep up the good work homie...


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

What up homie you do bad ass work. Can you post some flicks of a 2dr box thanks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

genuinechevy said:


> What up homie you do bad ass work. Can you post some flicks of a 2dr box thanks


dont have any pics of a done up box caprice. Im working on one now, but will post pics when done


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Machio, bugs, thanks for the support and the check in. We still here, working and shit


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This one came in single cab short bed, and its coming out extended cab and crew cab.......


 i got one too...i love it...but i dont think its a 1:24 like it says? looks a lil big?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

hocknberry said:


> i got one too...i love it...but i dont think its a 1:24 like it says? looks a lil big?


in real life, the new silverado came wider bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

its like this right now ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> LOOKS GOOD WITH THIS COLOR WEY


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

TINGOS said:


> bigdogg3231cias carnal65209 said:
> 
> 
> > LOOKS GOOD WITH THIS COLOR WEY
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice stuff.


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

Who makes these Chevy trucks???:dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

jaylove said:


> Who makes these Chevy trucks???:dunno:


chevy!


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

Linc said:


> chevy!


Really???!!!, I thought maybe ford!!!:twak:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:drama:........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sup carnal. Where you been?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

jaylove said:


> Really???!!!, I thought maybe ford!!!:twak:




and here is the "why you gotta be a smartass?" and the answer is "why you gotta be a dumbass"...........lol....nombre I couldn't help it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up Big Homie :h5:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im still here homies, just a little tight up on customers cars. But im doing it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty cool lock up, I think


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Mean ass lock up, carnal.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good fam!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn Dre, that thing is nuts!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

nice monster truck cylinders lmfaooooooo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> nice monster truck cylinders lmfaooooooo


they might be monster cylinders, but they sure do sell, not like ur ass be claiming u the king of all this from west coast to east coast, u aint shit homie, when I was biulding this shit, u were still in ur daddys nut sack fucker........miss gossip princes


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> damn Dre, that thing is nuts!


 I can't take the credit for it that's the Big Homie's work Noa_Noa aka Angel Southern Cali Chapter LUGK :h5: thanks tho ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

jus cuz u sell cars to the same guy over n over dont mean it sells that shit garbage are ur cars are the sane jus diffierent in color lmaoi am king motherfucker lmfao king of a arms!!! get ir right & i aint shit? lol coo coo i dam well kno i can out build you anyday cuz you lack creativity n follow border lines lmfaoo i sold cars from cali all to maryland now wat? been there done that im a youngster doin big thangs! - that was saud from plenty of OGs on the game& gossip proncess? thats why ur own members talkn shit bout u to me hahaha where u been homie u two faced n rippin people off for their fetia shady shit especially their own members


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> jus cuz u sell cars to the same guy over n over dont mean it sells that shit garbage are ur cars are the sane jus diffierent in color lmaoi am king motherfucker lmfao king of a arms!!! get ir right & i aint shit? lol coo coo i dam well kno i can out build you anyday cuz you lack creativity n follow border lines lmfaoo i sold cars from cali all to maryland now wat? been there done that im a youngster doin big thangs! - that was saud from plenty of OGs on the game& gossip proncess? thats why ur own members talkn shit bout u to me hahaha where u been homie u two faced n rippin people off for their fetia shady shit especially their own members


first of all, tell those mutherfukin supposedly club members, I never sold them shit to begin with. They always begin for shit from me fucker, and its obvious that they didnt have the balls to come and tell me face to face, second, king of a arms, fuck u, people been doing this shit for ages asshole, and third, get it straight, I lack creativity, lol yeah, fucker, I paint my cars, I build shit. U dont even know how to use a fucken paintbrush puto. Btw those so called memebers, went to u talking shit about me, cause they knew ur just the gossip queen, not king, and once they tell u, u would spread it like cancer. U talking shit that I ws the reason y u fell of lugk, now I know y puto, cause u figure ur cars were not club material asshole. U felt it in ur asshole little puto.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol i fell off lugk? no i left cuz u punkass swore u were president all mighty bossin motherfuckers around thinking everyone gotta listen to a novice builder like yourself obvious ur cars n builds arent worth club standards cuz goin to one show not winning u left crying like a lil bitch complaining no other LUGK member was there boo hoo hoo lmfaoo they begging? really not wat i was told n yup i soread shit like cancer jus like my a arms bumper check on those shitty ass servo setups u do copying my old shit lmao i like those traingle arms i remeber wen i built those year or two ago hahaha u were building basic cars back in the days n u still cant catch upto me im doin shot no one ever seen u jus a basic bitch truth! i could of made u fall out n kicked out lugk if i wanted to i was the 3rd member if cali period haha u just a lil addon i put it down more in one carvthen u do in 20 cars thats why ur lame ass cars dont have any plaques of LUGK cuz they aint worthy unless u cryer again to pina dig n all them for some haha get off their sacks n make moves on your own to cry to the real bigdoggs n complain like a LEVA hahaha i got more detail in my suspension then u do in a whole car buddy i can out paint u out build u out hopp u i can even clown you with a stock box car u aint shit ur an old ass fart building shit that i was building 3 years ago hahaha your our of date old man keep up woth the latest n the King of A arms cuz u cant even get a car to hop on arms without crying to floss hahahaha


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> Lol i fell off lugk? no i left cuz u punkass swore u were president all mighty bossin motherfuckers around thinking everyone gotta listen to a novice builder like yourself obvious ur cars n builds arent worth club standards cuz goin to one show not winning u left crying like a lil bitch complaining no other LUGK member was there boo hoo hoo lmfaoo they begging? really not wat i was told n yup i soread shit like cancer jus like my a arms bumper check on those shitty ass servo setups u do copying my old shit lmao i like those traingle arms i remeber wen i built those year or two ago hahaha u were building basic cars back in the days n u still cant catch upto me im doin shot no one ever seen u jus a basic bitch truth! i could of made u fall out n kicked out lugk if i wanted to i was the 3rd member if cali period haha u just a lil addon i put it down more in one carvthen u do in 20 cars thats why ur lame ass cars dont have any plaques of LUGK cuz they aint worthy unless u cryer again to pina dig n all them for some haha get off their sacks n make moves on your own to cry to the real bigdoggs n complain like a LEVA hahaha i got more detail in my suspension then u do in a whole car buddy i can out paint u out build u out hopp u i can even clown you with a stock box car u aint shit ur an old ass fart building shit that i was building 3 years ago hahaha your our of date old man keep up woth the latest n the King of A arms cuz u cant even get a car to hop on arms without crying to floss hahahaha


fucker, u did fell of putito, u only went to one fukin meeting, matter of fact, I hardly even noticed u were there, and u talking about I was the reason y fell off. Fuck u asshole. Ur the one crying ur bitch ass off cause someone else was on top of ur fukin ass. And that goes to u, and whoever fukin agrees to u. This club supposed to be for mature grown ups that dont b acting like little 5 year old little girls puto. Now u b talking shit about what other people say, and u still say u aint the gossip queen........please asshole, I want to c u paint something like I do bitch. No need to ask you dad for no paints, do it urself. Cause I know for a fact, paintbrushes is the only shit u touch. Its a shame that u have a respectable dad, unlike ur ass puto. Leva me, fuck you, u fukin chismosa. And me crying to floss, please, get ur story straight, and find out whos crying to who bitch


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol wanna har somthn funny yyour still crying as i type n read ur post waaaa waaa waaa i paint all my own shit only time i have my pops roll in n paint is costumer cars so i make sure they get everypenny worth of quality compared to your lame ass cars i put it down every big carshow i went to not lil model shows i do carshows woth real cars unlike your retired ass haha


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Simple as that


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

oh thanks i kno they make us here at lopezcustoms famous ROFL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Marcos instead talking shit on a keyboard homie do it on the table if u think ur better than him let's have a build off so u can proof ur self ur better ur king of arms but that's about it if u think ur better call him out and see but don't come in here thinking ur a badass talking shit with out backing it up homie EITHER STEP UP OR SHUT UP just saying bro


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

game on lets go name the car time frame & rules


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> game on lets go name the car time frame & rules


as soon as im done with these 4 customer cars, ur next!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Angel, keep on doin' what you do. You do excellent work so don't get caught up in the bullshit I see around. That Lincoln is the business and I love it. Do YO thang bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Angel, keep on doin' what you do. You do excellent work so don't get caught up in the bullshit I see around. That Lincoln is the business and I love it. Do YO thang bro.


X :yes: :yes:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> Angel, keep on doin' what you do. You do excellent work so don't get caught up in the bullshit I see around. That Lincoln is the business and I love it. Do YO thang bro.


thanks for the words homie.............good lookin


----------



## 63-lorange (Apr 20, 2013)

Keep up the good work noanoa!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Do what it do homie!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Hey Marcos instead talking shit on a keyboard homie do it on the table if u think ur better than him let's have a build off so u can proof ur self ur better ur king of arms but that's about it if u think ur better call him out and see but don't come in here thinking ur a badass talking shit with out backing it up homie EITHER STEP UP OR SHUT UP just saying bro


yuuuuuuuuup dats wat im talking bout homies cuz dats how we handle shit here on lay it low we dont run our mouths we let our building do the talkin handle yalls bizz!!!! just my 2 cents


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn...I always miss all the drama. Ha ha. Just my 2¢, a build off would be interesting. And in my opinion I really don't think there's any kings of anything, just some are better or have more patience then others. I bet there's some way more talented builders some where out there that none of us know about. 
As far as the shit talking goes I don't see it necessary unless you ready to take a hit, at least that's how I was brought up. In the famous words of Rodney King, "can't we all just get along". Hahahahahaha.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yuuuuuuuuup dats wat im talking bout homies cuz dats how we handle shit here on lay it low we dont run our mouths we let our building do the talkin handle yalls bizz!!!! just my 2 cents


ireally pina if thats so u should of handled him long ago cuz he was runnin his mouth with name in it way before i left LUGK im jus sayn you dont know the truth of your members then shit aint being handled no disrespect to you at all just being real bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> ireally pina if thats so u should of handled him long ago cuz he was runnin his mouth with name in it way before i left LUGK im jus sayn you dont know the truth of your members then shit aint being handled no disrespect to you at all just being real bro


aint no one need to handle me homeboy. U started all this bullshit by saying, I left lugk because I need to ask permission to post shit up.........u began talking shit about lugk, then u busted out angel is the reason y I left. U need to get your story straight. And in case u forgot, u even posted this shit urself fucker. So dont come now trying to change the whole story, and second, theres no need to be talking shit of someone I dont give a shit about. Cause I dont know u, and u dont know me. All u keep saying is , ask this foo, and this foo what he saying. u just going along with the flow to what people say. And plus, if u had a problem with something I said, u got my number.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LopezCustoms said:


> ireally pina if thats so u should of handled him long ago cuz he was runnin his mouth with name in it way before i left LUGK im jus sayn you dont know the truth of your members then shit aint being handled no disrespect to you at all just being real bro


on d real bro its not my place to handle anybody in d fam we not dat tipe of club feel me an ur right i really dont know d whole story but wat ever it is im sure its not dat seriouse! theres no need for us to b kicking up any unessesary dust ya dig i dont see anything wrong wit a lil freindly build off its better than goin back an forth wit these mesages ur both great builders an i got nothing but love an respect for u homies just so u know youngster hated to see u leave d f


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LopezCustoms said:


> ireally pina if thats so u should of handled him long ago cuz he was runnin his mouth with name in it way before i left LUGK im jus sayn you dont know the truth of your members then shit aint being handled no disrespect to you at all just being real bro


on d real bro its not my place to handle anybody in d fam we not dat tipe of club feel me an ur right i really dont know d whole story but wat ever it is im sure its not dat seriouse! theres no need for us to b kicking up any unessesary dust ya dig i dont see anything wrong wit a lil freindly build off its better than goin back an forth wit these mesages ur both great builders an i got nothing but love an respect for u homies just so u know youngster hated to see u leave d fam but respected ur decision no hard feelings tho i know ur still gonna hols it down


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more of noa noas builds coming out of his garage soon for one of the homies son in northern cali, still under construction. ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One more of noa noas builds coming out of his garage soon for one of the homies son in northern cali, still under construction. ...


:thumbsup: looking sweet bro. I appreciate you taking on this last minute build for my son. Good lookin out homie. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work homie u got some sick skills and the craftsmanship is out of this world keep it up


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup: looking sweet bro. I appreciate you taking on this last minute build for my son. Good lookin out homie. Can't wait to see the finished product!


soon, very soon carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

DEUCES76 said:


> excellent work homie u got some sick skills and the craftsmanship is out of this world keep it up


I really appreciate the words big homie, thanks


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sup carnal, i see you keeping busy. Clean ass work as always.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> Sup carnal, i see you keeping busy. Clean ass work as always.


x2 wuz good fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 wuz good fam!


u already know mero mero, putting this drama shit to aside, and getting to work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump for the homie Angel


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> bump for the homie Angel


thanks big homie Rolo.....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally, all done homie Rolo. Shipping out today first thing in the morning. ....


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That is just sheer beauty!!!!! AWSOME build man. Color is perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> That is just sheer beauty!!!!! AWSOME build man. Color is perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks for the words DC


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, all done homie Rolo. Shipping out today first thing in the morning. ....



DUDE, that's amazing!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally, all done homie Rolo. Shipping out today first thing in the morning. ....


:thumbsup::worship:good looking out big homie my son is going to love it.... let me know when your ready do to a replica on my Cadi


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Once I get back from my christmas vacation, ill get to it........im digging that tune port homie.......looks lovely


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mis respetos angel.... Beautiful and fast work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Mis respetos angel.... Beautiful and fast work


muchas gracias pariente, y ya sabe, estamos al 100.....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

You geting down Fam! That Ace is 2 clean..


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> You geting down Fam! That Ace is 2 clean..


thanks fam. Feels good to get them words from an expert modeler bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Wasup homie:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Deecee said:


> That is just sheer beauty!!!!! AWSOME build man. Color is perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up guys, im in mexico right now with the family. Getting back to l.a on the 12th. Cant wait to get my hands on the models, by the way, im working on a 78 mc. I dont have much to work with, just a rattle can, primer, xacto knife, bare metal foil, and some revell donk wire wheels. All my cousins wanted me to show them all the work that needs to b done. Ill keep u guys posted... . .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp fu :wave:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up carnales........just got back from mexico yesterday......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

And today my bday too............lol celebrating a little......


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

happy bday fam hope u have a good one!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> happy bday fam hope u have a good one!


thanks mero mero


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, carnal. Welcome back from the motherland.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Happy Birthday, carnal. Welcome back from the motherland.


gracias carnal


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday homie..... what you bring us back????


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Happy birthday homie..... what you bring us back????


X2...yeah???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Angel.. sorry I am day late


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> Happy B-Day Angel.. sorry I am day late


thanks for the happy bdays carnales....... I brought back alot of machaca and a whole lot of satisfaction.........oh yeah


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey what's up Angel! Happy belated birthday

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> Hey what's up Angel! Happy belated birthday
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks david


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little something I'll be working on


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

ooooooooo, I dig that!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little something I'll be working on


nice


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to calibrate my skills before I put my hands on rolo's replica


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice color. Looking clean, carnal.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


noanoaenterprise said:


> I have to calibrate my skills before I put my hands on rolo's replica


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on the 6duece


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Awsome work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

GreenBandit said:


> Awsome work


thanks GB


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chingonsisimo!!! Nice work...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Chingonsisimo!!! Nice work...


gracias compita.......


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice deuce &I'm so diggin that conti bumper!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats dope!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That Conti cover is interesting.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update on the 6duece


Top work mate, looks awsome, love the colours too.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

wisdonm said:


> That Conti cover is interesting.


y interesting? Cause its vintage


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

lowrod said:


> Nice deuce &I'm so diggin that conti bumper!


lol, thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Thats dope!!:thumbsup:


thanks carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Top work mate, looks awsome, love the colours too.


thanks for them words deecee


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Another update


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

deuce looking sweet angel :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

super clean as usual man!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

62 is looking clean as a mofo, carnal. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The engine


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Another update


 looking good angel


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

warsr67 said:


> looking good angel


hey whats up willy, thanks for the words big homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Its a wrap guys. One more for the team


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Impressive work....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn carnal, I see the assembly line is running again.  Clean ass work as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Gracias carnales........ahora si, back in business


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

clean six duce fam nice work!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> clean six duce fam nice work!


gracias mero mero


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on this elco


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


whats up bigdogg...........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update on this elco


:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I got you Rolo!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Another update


62 LOOKING CLEAN BRO


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> 62 LOOKING CLEAN BRO


thanks eddie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little updated


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn carnal, that's a sick elco. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Damn carnal, that's a sick elco. :thumbsup:


thanks carnal


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean Camino,:thumbsup: how about a pic of the undercarriage


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Here u go bichito


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

el co looks sweet angel keep up the great work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Here u go bichito


 that's badass ! so its not a hopper? love the way it stands


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

That elco is super clean. I'd floss that as a 1:1 for sure! Good shit.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Not a hopper bichito. Just a show car. Thanks normaso


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Señor bigdogg, muchas thank yous


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

The elco looks sick man :wow: great job with everything so far. The stance is badass!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

T-Maq82 said:


> The elco looks sick man :wow: great job with everything so far. The stance is badass!!


thanks big homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my old builds


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice build fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice build fam


thanks jefe


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One of my old builds


clean!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Top notch work playa!! Like how you threw the emblem on the roof


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

T-Maq82 said:


> Top notch work playa!! Like how you threw the emblem on the roof


thanks homies


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookibg good angel u been busy homie :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> lookibg good angel u been busy homie :thumbsup:


simon loco. I called u a week ago and u never answered loco.......u changed ur number again???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> simon loco. I called u a week ago and u never answered loco.......u changed ur number again???


nope cant rec calls homie only texts


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats looking sweet angel :thumbsup: like the hideaways nice touch


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Perfect color for a '67. You getting down, carnal. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Almost done


love the hide-a-ways bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Almost done


Clean 67 vato!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

These words coming from expert modelers and expert real lowrider builders mean alot to me carnales. Those are the words that keep me going. I appreciate. Homie Rolo, ur caddy is coming up carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally done, after 4 days ......lol


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Very clean car. love it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

u get :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me buddy :biggrin: lol...... came out chingon homie uffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally done, after 4 days ......lol


this came out clean bro!


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finally done, after 4 days ......lol


She's nice clean work


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful work angel.... y rapido wey...
You still using Alclad For chrome??


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Beautiful work angel.... y rapido wey...
> You still using Alclad For chrome??


simon carnal, puro alcalad.........me sale mas o menos q no???


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

No cual mas o menos!!!
Te sale chingon wey!!!
Props homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> No cual mas o menos!!!
> Te sale chingon wey!!!
> Props homie


im glad u guys like it. Thanks for the props


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

clean build fam!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One sweet 60


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats badass angel :thumbsup:


can i have those tailights  :rofl:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> thats badass angel :thumbsup:
> 
> can i have those tailights  :rofl:


i knew you would like them. Thats y i put them on


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

That 60 is the shit....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One sweet 60


nice color!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

R0L0 said:


> That 60 is the shit....


X2!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> simon carnal, puro alcalad.........me sale mas o menos q no???


Do u clear coat that Alcalad ?or polish it out?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Done deal carnales.........one more in the collection


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bichito said:


> Do u clear coat that Alcalad ?or polish it out?


u dont clear it, u dont polish it. Onve u shoot it, make sure u dont rub it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!


thanks eddie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice color!


thanks old school


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


gracias carnalito


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> That 60 is the shit....


thanks big homie rolo


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Done deal carnales.........one more in the collection


Absolutely SUPERB!! So very clean and tidy man, top job. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> u dont clear it, u dont polish it. Onve u shoot it, make sure u dont rub it


Got it, thanks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Absolutely SUPERB!! So very clean and tidy man, top job. :yes::thumbsup:


thanks DC


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

59 pala


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 59 pala


:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sabes que Angel, you work too fast.  :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Sabes que Angel, you work too fast.  :thumbsup:


lol, 4-7 hours a day. I have to catch up on backed up orders bro. I still need to do a 59 el camino for a homeboy in colorado, a big body for my boy in michigan, and my homies rolos caddy..........this is just to catch up, plus another homie from yucca that ordered 5 more cars..........noa noa enterprise model building is packed.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, lots going on.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Sabes que Angel, you work too fast.  :thumbsup:


X2! I think bigdogg should hang around you maybe then he'll start finishing all his builds too! Lmfao


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! I think bigdogg should hang around you maybe then he'll start finishing all his builds too! Lmfao


no shit huh:rofl:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Shit, it'd be cool if Frank could funish just one!!! Lmao!
Great work in here Angel! Very clean all around!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

sinicle said:


> Shit, it'd be cool if Frank could funish just one!!! Lmao!
> Great work in here Angel! Very clean all around!


thanks bro....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Leaving my house today


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little project


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Coming up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

tight looking project fam!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Coming up


:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

look forward to seeing what you put out next bro!!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

any more pics of two door 80s caprice,build pics,plain resin ,


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Mike_e said:


> any more pics of two door 80s caprice,build pics,plain resin ,


raw resin homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

A little update on my elco


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what did u do :facepalm:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

noanoaenterprise said:


> raw resin homie


 any trades im about to post a bunch of a bunch of stuff for sale but id really like to trade for this


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more done


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> One more done


Very tidy Noanoa. Great job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Very tidy Noanoa. Great job man. :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

noanoaenterprise said:


> raw resin homie


I WANT!!!! HOW MUCH??????


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

noanoaenterprise said:


> raw resin homie


I need 1 plz lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Pms only


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> A little update on my elco


How do I get that front end


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

gr_1 said:


> How do I get that front end


I cutted a 82 el camino promo and pit the front to a 86 elco ss


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

What it do Homie? Lookin good in here like always...can't wait to see that elco done!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

64 done ......came out good


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Clean an u finish them quick


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Clean an u finish them quick


You shood try that too Eddie  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> You shood try that too Eddie  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Lmfao!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

64 is gorgeous!!! nice work!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys......appreciate the words


----------



## QUEONDA559 (Mar 22, 2014)

damn there bad ass...you got some skillz noanoaenterprise :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Update on the elco


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Que paso, carnal. Sick ass rides like always. Nice Elco.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good Noa...:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys....


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!!! That 64 is just superb mate, and the Elco will be just as hot after looking at that paint job. :worship:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking good bro the 64 is fully on point great color combo


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice color on th elky


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Finishing off the 86 El Camino Conquista (LA IGUANA). JUST NEEDS THE HYDRO SETUP ON REAR


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

SWEET!! What did you use on your suspension?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this elco is sick!! nice work always in this thread! love it!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

as usual, badass work bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nicely detailed.....love the lock up !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

builds look good homie


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Finishing off the 86 El Camino Conquista (LA IGUANA). JUST NEEDS THE HYDRO SETUP ON REAR


ABSOLUTELY STUNNING NOANOA, colour really goes well with the chrome, love the interior too mate. :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the props guys.....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

82 malibu wagon...


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Daymn


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

4dr lac coming up


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn Angel... donde te metes....
Haven't seen you in a while....
4dr lac looking good....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

badass


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn Angel... donde te metes....
> Haven't seen you in a while....
> 4dr lac looking good....


el pinchi facebook me tiene hasta el culo carnal....pero aqui andamos.....when r we getting together to work on some shit carnal


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> badass


thanks for the props lencho


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

GreenBandit said:


> Love it


thanks for the props big homie...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Malibu wagon done for my buddy that does slot cars...these slots dont have any interior..ni modo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Customer cannot decide which rims to go with. What do u guys think??


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Definitely 13" wires! Good builds in here homie!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

3 or 4 the 22inch wires and tuck them


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Is that a malibu wagon?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

GreenBandit said:


> Is that a malibu wagon?


yes it is


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They don't GET any cleaner than THAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> They don't GET any cleaner than THAT!!! :thumbsup:



X2..nice collection homie:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks homies


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking bad ass angel


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Looking bad ass angel


thanks eddie


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

61 silver nugget


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Coming soon


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 61 silver nugget


Clean, throw a bumper kit on it would look dope.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Clean, throw a bumper kit on it would look dope.


customer dont want one


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

El regal


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice:thumbsup:
What elco did u use, the 79 or 86?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice:thumbsup:
> What elco did u use, the 79 or 86?


....the 79....but still need to modify like crazy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Done with this one


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice..... simple.... clean......
Quedo chingon wey.... I like it...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Nice..... simple.... clean......
> Quedo chingon wey.... I like it...


gracias wey.....


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That bad boy came out CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: Like always!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> That bad boy came out CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: Like always!!


X2.....lookin good homie:nicoderm:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Regal wagon


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

50 chevy


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work homieuffin:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit homie!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

BRADFORD said:


> Looks like shit homie!!


thanks bradford......haters just make me more famous. ....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BRADFORD said:


> Looks like shit homie!!


Y do u keep reapeating what yo momma tells u :facepalm: u must be traumatized huh its ok lil fella i mean dummy u want me to slap her for u its FREEEEEEEEEEEE bwahahahahaha


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> Y do u keep reapeating what yo momma tells u :facepalm: u must be traumatized huh its ok lil fella i mean dummy u want me to slap her for u its FREEEEEEEEEEEE bwahahahahaha


please do frank.....bradford sounds familiar....anyways....still a muthafukin hater....bitch slap this foo


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Auyyyyy carnal ur work is mediocre at best ese


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

55 bel air.....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Big body limo


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

MORENA CABRONA


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Malibu with camaro front end


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

noanoaenterprise said:


> El regal


how much to make an Ls El Camino


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Grown ass losers building toy cars in there mamas basement


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

MR SHADES said:


> Grown ass losers building toy cars in there mamas basement


Esta chavalita. You all pissy cause darkside gets dick and you don't. You just a frustrated closet case. A marika in hiding. And again just cause you 33 and living with your mom dont mean everyone's like you. We actually make money and take care of our families. So if you in Cali go to SF or Hollywood suck some dicks and relax. I'm sure in real life you a little punk timid bitch.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Watcha que gacho :facepalm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work fellas:nicoderm:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

MR SHADES said:


> Grown ass losers building toy cars in there mamas basement


I might be a loser building models or toy cars like u said.....for ur info fageta.....I have my own place....have a familia......and I do build toys....but u dont even do that....ur just a window shopper wishing u could afford these models puto....shouldnt be talking shit


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

BRADFORD said:


> Looks like shit homie


look in a mirror puto....now that looks like shit


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

All these fools hatin but ain't got no builds up or probably not even a can of the cheapest paint around but dnt get me wrong I got at least 1 work in progress on here maybe I can be famous too lmao Internet Ganstas wow! But back to topic at hand... THAT SHIT GO HARD MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn homie.... looking good...
Where you getting your chrome done??
Se mira chingon wey....


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn homie.... looking good...
> Where you getting your chrome done??
> Se mira chingon wey....


gracias carnal....its old chrome and gold from big kids enterprise


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

92 cadillac Fleetwood 4dr


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

73 caprice....86-90 4dr caprice remastered by me.....81-85 cutlass non euro.....chrome and gold plating now available.....more info...text me at [email protected]


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

76 caprice vert


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

90 CHEVY CAPRICE 4DR


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

I see another Cutty with the OG front clip!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

81-85 CUTLASS NON EURO


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

those are fresh as fuck bro!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

can you build a 1970 Impala coupe


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

SocioS-02 said:


> can you build a 1970 Impala coupe


of course i can bro.....thats what i do....take care of customers....send me a pm


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*68 Impala custom Resin.....now available*

Includes body...and bumpers


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*68 impala custom resin*

Now available.....mastered by Armando Flores (Masterpieces)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work! I want one but it ain't in the budget right now.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what are the prices like on chrome?

and turn around time?


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

How much for the '68?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice work on these.


----------



## Chariotz (May 26, 2015)

Hello Noanoaenterprise!!
Good work. keep up the great work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the props guys, if you guys need any prucing on resin kits or full builds, please send me a private message, i do not reply on thread, only pms


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

86-90 Chevy caprice 2dr


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up guys, its been a while i havent logged in here, but im still around.....lol


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to see you around. It's been dead here...


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 86-90 Chevy caprice 2dr


Nice builds. You make any 80-85 bodys?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

do u or anybody out there cast a '67 impala hideaway grill?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I do...lowrod


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

I like that 4dr caddy in you profile pic texasfinest


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

henry36 said:


> Nice builds. You make any 80-85 bodys?


pretty much its the same body style, just have to be creative and do ur small changes on it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Chariotz said:


> Hello Noanoaenterprise!!
> Good work. keep up the great work.. :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Big body limo


Hands down one of the dopes rides I've seen. Good stuff!


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks might look familiar lol

Now post pics of those '67 hideaways!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 86-90 Chevy caprice 2dr


You still makin these? If so how much you asking for one?


----------



## Ilovecars84 (Oct 21, 2015)

Do you sell any of your builds?


----------



## Astx283 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice caddy


texasfinest said:


> View attachment 1723233
> 
> View attachment 1723241
> 
> ...


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

Reminiscent to a Caddy a cousin had, the green and top color; wasn’t a lowrider though. My dad did the paint and he got new top put on. I remember he got 20” wires that would keep spinning, they didn’t look bad and looked like bead lace wires, but no one he took it to could get the wire “spinning part” not to “wobble”, looked pretty goofy, lol. That car was stolen / stripped, think they scratched the paint all up too, don't think he ever fixed it back up. Always liked that color scheme.


Nice job though man.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks bro. Inspired by OP.


----------

